# Howatt DelRay Information



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

that model of the del ray was produced between 1963-65. As far as the value that would depend on what condition and how much someone will pay.


----------



## sprint1 (Jun 8, 2006)

Thank you very much for the information.


----------



## 1888bc (Oct 13, 2019)

*sprint1*

The Del Rey you have is a 1961 (first year made) based on the serial number.

EL = El Dorado
E = Del Rey
091-E = 91st Del Ray made
26#@26" = Draw weight / length
62" = Bow Length (nock to nock)

My Del Rey serial is ELE 009-C 28#@26" 62"
Same year as yours, but the 9th Del Rey made.

Let me know if you want to sell it... thanks...


----------

